# file an extension?



## ARTENNZ1967 (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm currently abroad, I won't be back until June, I did my taxes online with turbo tax but I made $60,000 last year, including w2 jobs, I. saw I owed $11,000. so I filled an extension to wait until I came back to the US and went to pro. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

If your residing abroad you can get an automatic extension for 2 months to June 15th without even filing an extension. Penalties will be waived but interest on the amount you owe will not be waived. The interest clock will start ticking April 17 so if your sure you'll owe $11,000 you might want to send the IRS as much as you can now to keep your interest expense as low as possible. What makes you think you owe $11,000? Have you paid foreign taxes?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> If your residing abroad you can get an automatic extension for 2 months to June 15th without even filing an extension. Penalties will be waived but interest on the amount you owe will not be waived. The interest clock will start ticking April 17 so if your sure you'll owe $11,000 you might want to send the IRS as much as you can now to keep your interest expense as low as possible. What makes you think you owe $11,000? Have you paid foreign taxes?


There's a credit for foreign taxes paid.. not sure 100% how it works but
https://www.irs.gov/individuals/int...x-credit-choosing-to-take-credit-or-deduction

There you go...

With the credit paid you won't get double taxed...

Assuming your paying an income tax wherever you happen to be, which is pretty much everywhere...

America also has some of the lowest income taxes so chances are high that your tax credit could wipe out most if not all of your tax bill.


----------

